# Was gifted my Father's N Scale



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

My father is putting most of his time and energy into our HO scale empire, which is slowly overtaking our basement. The lessening storage space resulted in the desire to clear clutter, including his 20-year-old N scale layout. My mother, of course, was upset at the thought of him destroying it, so it was graciously gifted to me. I am not an N scale buff, but living so far away from my father's house and our HO layout, I would like to have an amount of trains, so I am taking on the task of updating and renovating it.

I also got all of his rolling stock which, unfortunately, is mostly broken and/or never in good working order to begin with. This essentially means I have a blank slate to start with as far as rolling stock, so I am considering upgrading the old block wiring to DCC. This is where I come into some trouble. I don't really know what the "do's" and "don'ts" of N scale are. I don't know who the good manufacturers are. I don't know how hard re-hashing the layout will be, or what will be involved.

I know that N scale steam tends to be a lot more expensive, so I've decided to convert it from the early transition era to the 70's or later. The layout never had an intended location to emulate, so I can really use it to represent trackage of almost all of the major railroads.

I'm sure you guys can give me some good advice, because I really do need it.

Here are some pictures of the layout:






And one of under the layout, just to show how he did the block wiring...


I'm also looking for any suggestions as to industries that can be put in where the turntable/roundhouse are that would provide some good switching action. Also, I could possibly add about three feet to the layout off of the interchange track, located at the front left edge of the layout...

Thanks!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Welcome to n-scale*

Most people here seem to recommend Kato locomotives. But n-scale is not like HO in at least one regard: You can't pick a particular era and a particular road and expect to find ready-to-run locomotives that fit both. If I had it to do over, I would start with a manufacturer, and then see what is actually available, and fit my model to what I can buy; unless I'm willing to paint them. If you're not a nitpicker you could run, say Pennsy and Santa Fe (two popular roads with manufacturers) but I doubt they ever actually crossed paths except maybe in Chicago.

Those look like older "starter set" power packs. Are the turnouts hand-thrown? There doesn't seem to be enough wiring underneath for powered turnouts. Is there a control panel somewhere?

Good luck


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

GNfan said:


> Those look like older "starter set" power packs. Are the turnouts hand-thrown? There doesn't seem to be enough wiring underneath for powered turnouts. Is there a control panel somewhere?


The turnouts are hand-thrown
Here's the control panel


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The easy way to convert a DC layout with blocks is
to simply disconnect the power packs, flip all switches
to the same power pack and connect the output of
your new DCC controller in it's place.

Or, you could simply remove all of those switches
and connect all of the track wires to a single
terminal board fed by the output of your DCC controller.

I think I am seeing a reverse loop. When you go 
DCC you'll need a reverse loop controller to power
it. It's automatic and you never have to flip switches
again.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Choices*

geekchris;

You have several choices available;each to be decided only by you. I'll start with a big one. Do you want to keep the present layout table and track plan as is? Or do you want to salvage the track, and structures and use them on a new layout? The "bench-work" (a.k.a. train table) looks to be massively over-built, and very heavy. That won't do any harm if you like the layout as is and don't need to move it much. The basic track plan looks pretty good. You have a single track loop with two sidings where trains could pass each other. Is the layout going to be up against a wall,(or two walls); or out in the middle of a room? If the latter; you will have full access to both long sides. If this is the case you can make it look more realistic and disguise the fact that the trains travel in circles. You can do this by putting a double-sided backdrop, or tall ridge down the middle of the layout and creating two separate scenes. Then the train can actually go from place "A" to place "B".
As for your questions about brands, of locos/cars I agree with the Kato diesel suggestion. I have many of them and they are all of excellent quality. You may want to buy Micro Trains brand cars; or simply buy Micro Trains wheel trucks with couplers attached. The trucks can replace those on your dad"s older cars. The big advantage is to convert to this firm's superior couplers. They both look and operate better than the bulky Rapido type that are probably on those older cars. 

DonR has already answered your DCC question. As for industries, anything you want would work. You might want to model industry pairs. A lumber outfit that supplies pulpwood to a paper mill for example. The same mill would receive chemicals in tank cars and ship out the paper in boxcars. Putting the supplying industry on one side of the back-drop and the receiving industry on the opposite side would give your railroad someplace to haul freight to. 

Good Luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

